
The Unknown Hackers (2000) - tosh
http://www.salon.com/2000/05/17/386bsd/
======
santoshalper
I was a regular salon reader and remember reading this article seventeen years
ago. Specifically, I remember thinking that it was interesting that Salon of
all places would cover a relatively obscure operating system that wasn't even
the second or third most popular open source Unix port on PCs.

------
bitwize
Linux won because the copyrights to BSD hadn't been sorted out yet. If the
AT&T lawsuit weren't still happening, we'd be looking at a very different OS
landscape.

